# China Glaze - Hologram Spring 2013



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

China Glaze is releasing another holographic polish collection this spring.





(March 2013): 3â€¦2â€¦1â€¦Blast off! Take your summer manicure out of this world with *China GlazeÂ® Hologlam*, an all new12-piece collection of shimmering holographic nail lacquers.

*China GlazeÂ®* established itself as the leader in holographic nail lacquer with the 2007 OMG! collection, one of the most popular collections in the brandsâ€™ history.  Fueled by that success and back by popular demand, China GlazeÂ® Hologlam uses reflective, holographic particles to capture light and transform nails into amazing, ever-changing visual effects.  With a strong linear finish whether indoor or shining bright in the sun, China GlazeÂ® Hologlam bends and changes, creating an illuminated three-dimensional, traveling color effect across the nail.

The collection will feature the following shades...

Get Outta My Space:_ powdered violet_





Astro-Hot: _soft, baby pink_





Infra-Red: _warm, magenta pink_





When Stars Collide: warm maroon





Not In This Galaxy: bright, warm coral





OMG A UFO: warm, moss green





Don't Be A Luna-Tic: turquoise aqua





Sci-Fly By: light, silver blue





Take A Trek: cool, denim blue





Strap On Your Moonboots: midnight sky blue





Galactic Gray: warm, gunmetal





Cosmic Dust: silver gunmetal





At first I was super excited since I adore holos and I would never spend the money on HTF ones from China Glaze or OPI. Then I saw the retail price would be $14 on these. Well played China Glaze, well played.

 ​


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like Sally's will have it for $9.99 each, $8.99 for those with a pro club card and $7 for those with a pro card.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/hologlam-holographic/CHNGLZ12,default,pd.html?cgid=Nail01


----------



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Sally's will have it for $9.99 each, $8.99 for those with a pro card and $7 for those with a pro card.
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/hologlam-holographic/CHNGLZ12,default,pd.html?cgid=Nail01


Ah, the only blogs/posts I could find said $14. Thanks for clarifying.

It is still expensive imo, then again I'm so used to sale prices.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

can't wait to see swatches


----------



## lovepink (Mar 7, 2013)

This may be a dumb question.  I know what holograms are and what nail polish is so is a hologram nail polish a nail polish that changes color based on hand movements, light etc?  I have heard here in the forums people talking about a "holo" polish but never really understanding what it meant.  Guess I can also use google huh?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That's correct ^^


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can't wait to see swatches


 Me too, I want to get a few.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, I want to get a few.


 Same here, won't get them till I see swatches though XD


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2013)

Swatches courtesy of BeautyJunkiesUnite:





OMG a UFO





Astro-Hot





Cosmic Dust





Don't Be a Luna-tic





Galactic Gray





Get Outta My Space





Infra-Red





Not This Galaxy





Sci-Fly By





Strap on Your Moonboots





Take a Trek





When Stars Collide


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh those look streaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't think I'll be paying that price for those.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 12, 2013)

Now I want them more!


----------



## Sani23 (Mar 12, 2013)

They truly look great &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Some are just gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

Not too sure about these.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

Ehh...I'm on the fence on these. But then, I also like glitter way better than holo...


----------

